

HN suggestion to PG:  how about double karma for flagging spam? - hoodoof


======
mooism2
Why?

We don't get karma just for commenting or submitting links. We get karma when
our posts and comments get upvoted.

I don't think we should get karma just for flagging something. There needs do
be some mechanism to indicate it's a deserved flag.

